# NYC Ongoing ARCANA EVOLVED Campaign



## HiLiphNY (Feb 14, 2005)

We are a 2 + year-old group seeking a player to join our ongoing Arcana Evolved (Unearthed) campaign.

The group consists of 2 girls and 3 guys all in their late 20s and early 30s. If you have an interest, leave a message in the thread or hit me on IM.


We WILL be using a player tryout selection method.
We game once a week - Tuesday nights 6-11.
We occasionally do one-offs.
I usually DM, but play sometimes.
We're in the East Village - Alphabet City.
There's lots of room - lots of sofa/chair space.
Ian


----------



## Doomhunter (Feb 20, 2005)

Gretings, my name if Michael and I am looking for a game in New York.  I'm 32, live in Brooklyn, and in Manhattan.  Tuesdays are ok, and 6-11 sounds fine.  Drop me a line and we can arrange a meeting mmatheos1@excite.com

  I am sane, have been playing 3rd edition since it came out and know what's what.


----------



## HiLiphNY (Jun 8, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Doomhunter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have found them to be a fun group of folks, and enjoy the game a lot.


----------



## Doomhunter (Jun 20, 2005)

/bump.

Were still looking for 1 more regular player, we have 3 steady players now and 2 that are good players but can't commit to gaming every Tuesday.


----------



## HiLiphNY (Jul 17, 2005)

++bump++


----------



## Doomhunter (Nov 16, 2005)

Well were still going.  If you goin us you will be bringing in a 14th level character.  The DM did just reciently buy a mew spot in Brooklyn so the game will be moving to a new spot next month.  I haven't seen it yet but he swears we will have a lot of room.  It is about 30-45 minns from mid town, on the Q line.

  We have 4 reliable players and one who is a little spotty, so were looking for 1 ro 2 more people who can play once a week.  It is Tuesdays now, but may change to Mondays soon, and it is 6:30 untill 10:30 in the evinings.  Arcana Evolved rules.  Feel free to ask us some questions.


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 26, 2006)

followed hiliph's sig link... is this game still going on? now that im working a regular job finally, i'd be willing to try out 

where exactly is the game located? I'm currently working near the 18th ave stop on the F train. (and I live 3 stops away from that)

email or im me. same name on aim or @aol.com


----------



## WNightBlade (Aug 9, 2006)

I work in midtown on Park, and I've love to get into a regular game (that conveniently, starts just after I get off work). Still looking for a player?


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (Aug 18, 2006)

Just moved to Queens and could use a good game. Still need players? Drop a line at nine_moons_9@yahoo.com.


----------



## HiLiphNY (Aug 22, 2006)

GAME is still on, and yes, we still want a  player or two.  Email me at: burgesshouse at gmail . com


----------



## HiLiphNY (Sep 11, 2006)

-++ Bump ++-


----------

